# Connecting main house to guest house...



## hlavine (Jan 17, 2008)

We bought a house over the summer and have already outgrown it  Our house has a guest house 30' away from the back door of the main house -- straight back. We thought we might be able to affordabley add on a room (15' x 30' family room) that connects the main house and the guest house, turning the guest house into a master bedroom. 

Our first thought was to hire someone to do this, but we have had three estimates and they are between $5500 and $8200...this seems realllly high sense we have priced out lumber and sheet rock at Lowes and it came to $900 for what we need (there are already two walls, the back of the main house and the front of the guest house) so we decided to do this ourselves. (except electric, we will hire someone for that!)Now we don't know where to begin!  Obviously, with a foundation, which we are thinking pier and beam...then onto framing and so on...just kind of overwhelming I think.

Please, any tips or suggestions!!!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

hlavine said:


> we have had three estimates and they are between $5500 and $8200...this seems realllly high sense we have priced out lumber and sheet rock at Lowes and it came to $900 for what we need



I dont understand your comparison, you figure 900 bucks in sheetrock and lumber but you didnt include your labor, ( your time IS worth something) let alone permit fees, roofing, etc... I bet you spend MORE doing this project yourself. IMO.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I would have just paid... Seems like both prices were very low. 

Pier and beam will probably be the easiest and cheapest for you to do. 

Do you already own all the tools to do this project? Are you sure your material list is right? What about windows, roofing, insulation, HVAC, painting, trim, blah, blah. A room is not just 4 walls of studs and drywall.


----------



## hlavine (Jan 17, 2008)

Materials is $900 - my town doesnt require permits for this small of a job...but your right, I didn't include roofing. My mom just built her house and they put a simple tin roof for $600...for a much larger area. This is in the back of the house, unseeable from the road or sides so we might use that... As for my time...it's my house, my labor really means nothing to me sense by adding this family room and attaching the guest house to add on to the main house sq footage I have added value to the house...


----------



## hlavine (Jan 17, 2008)

The materials is not for finsihed product (nor were the quotes) We will paint, carpet, etc later on. The only thing we havent priced that we want is a sliding glass door to the back yard...no windows...


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

When I first read you thread I thought that price range was really reasonable. The electrical would be a snap, so I'm wondering if you have the skill to tackle this job. But then the best way to learn is to do it. Personally I'd suggest building a small shed first. There are alot of books that will walk you through step by step. And if you have the aptitude and desire to continue, by all means do so.


Where to start? Your county building department first. If you live through that, then go to your drafting table and draw up the plans that will be required by said county. After you get acceptance then string lines, stakes and level would be a good place to start. And start thinking about how the roof lines will match. 

One step at a time, don't get over-whelmed (easy to say, hard to do).
There are alot of skilled folks here willing to help when you get to that point.


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

Dang, I just did a few estimates on the lumber and at $900 I could only get to your subfloor. Then $250 for studs (2x4), siding and roof ply $800, pre-fab trusses $1,000...etc, etc....
But then I live in California


----------



## hlavine (Jan 17, 2008)

_pre-fab trusses $1,000

_Umm, not sure what that is...I priced the ply flooring, studs, walls and sheet rock - In Texas btw. Did not price sliding glass door, roof or pier and beam foundation yet...


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Your labour is nothing to you but the guys you were having bid it did not think the same LOL I think may be able to do it yourself but you got some good prices and from what you're posting you may not be taking everything into consideration for your material only price


----------



## ecr (Jan 3, 2008)

i priced material at a lowes in texas online. i came up with around 2200.00 just to get it under roof (dried in). that was for a floor system two stud walls sheeting and truss roof system and metal for the roof. that does not include your foundation. you still need siding, insulation, and sheetrock among other things.


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

hlavine, what type of roof will it have? Gable or shed? If gable, I'm thinking with 30 feet lenght it would be cheapest, fastest and easiest to go with pre-fabricated trusses. A gable roof has the high point usally in the middle with pitch to both sides. If you build a shed roof (one side being higher) then it will be much cheaper and no need for trusses.
How are the existing roof lines on both buildings. Are they the same? If you are building gable end to gable end then you won't have too much difficulty, yet, if your connecting two eaves it will be more difficult.

Do you get snow and or high winds there?


----------



## =Stephens= (Dec 30, 2007)

I am new to this site, and I can see how you are wanting to save money. In my opinion, have you considered buying the materials and paying someone to install it for you. This might ensure that you won't have a leaking roof or other issues. And do the parts of the project you are comfortable with. Look at the big picture and see how much you really save. Nobody likes to come to a job to fix something that someone else has done incorrectly. Just my two cents. Good luck


----------



## hlavine (Jan 17, 2008)

No snow, well...we're suppose to get some tonight,lol, but im in central Texas, so when we do its just a dusting. yes on the high winds. The house has a covered patio with the roof jutting straight out, I thought I might be able to connect it somehow to that and then attach to the guest house straight in. The guest house has pitched roof...but it doesn't have to match. Like I said, this is in the back, and I have 8' privacy fencing all around, it won't be seen...Our initial thought was to just build a hallway connecting the two sense all we REALLY need is the extra bedroom, not the extra family room, but I thought that would be a waste of space, hence the idea for a family room addition.


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

No, I think your idea of making and additional room between the two structures will be very benificial for your useage and difinietly smart moneywise. I'd stick with it. Don't get scared or cheap-out on it. The house will increase substanially with this idea. I hate the phase but it sure rings true here, 'it's a win/win situation'.


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, I asked about the snow 'cause I just got a good slap from the county about a deck I just finished. Since I'm at 4,000 ft elevation I'm in 'snow-load' country and was required to have a civil engineer design the deck first. Luckely I had a bunch of 6x6 pt posts and 6x10 pt beams laying around. The engineer laughed and asked how many elephants I was going to entertain on it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A dentist will use 4 dollars worth of material and charge you $200 for a filling. A doctor will use 10 bucks of materials and charge you $20,000. A jeweler will use 500 bucks worth of material and charge you 5 grand. An artist will use 3 dollars worth of paint and a 20 buck canvas and charge you 20 million. What is your point, exactly?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would love to meet the clowns who quoted those prices. The absurdity of those numbers is staggering. These are the guys who start the job and stop coming after 3 weeks or so because they realized they under bid the job and go back to the circus where they belong.
Get comprehensive plans and get the job bid on by professionals.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

hlavine said:


> .....Now we don't know where to begin!  ...just kind of overwhelming I think.
> Please, any tips or suggestions!!!


_"Any tips or suggestions?"....._Yep, you should have hired it out. 

I think the quotes you received were *bargains*.


----------



## hlavine (Jan 17, 2008)

See, I'm really confused here. I came to a DIY website and I'm being told to hire someone. I don't want to hire someone. I'm quite handy and really believe I can do this. My husband isn't quite as handy, but he follows directions very well and can usually do as I direct him. My mother and her husband just got done building their house and can help us if I get stuck...

I was hoping to get suggestions and tips from experienced folks here but looks like it's not going to happen (unless I keep getting told to hire out) So much for DIY huh?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

To answer a question, it first has to be asked. The responses so far are to what you posted, i.e. tips and suggestions.

"We bought a house over the summer and have already outgrown it  Our house has a guest house 30' away from the back door of the main house -- straight back. We thought we might be able to affordabley add on a room (15' x 30' family room) that connects the main house and the guest house, turning the guest house into a master bedroom. 

Our first thought was to hire someone to do this, but we have had three estimates and they are between $5500 and $8200...this seems realllly high sense we have priced out lumber and sheet rock at Lowes and it came to $900 for what we need (there are already two walls, the back of the main house and the front of the guest house) so we decided to do this ourselves. (except electric, we will hire someone for that!)Now we don't know where to begin!  Obviously, with a foundation, which we are thinking pier and beam...then onto framing and so on...just kind of overwhelming I think.

Please, any tips or suggestions!!! "


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

SeanR said:


> Where to start? Your county building department first. If you live through that, then go to your drafting table and draw up the plans that will be required by said county. After you get acceptance then string lines, stakes and level would be a good place to start. And start thinking about how the roof lines will match.
> 
> One step at a time, don't get over-whelmed (easy to say, hard to do).
> There are alot of skilled folks here willing to help when you get to that point.


Start with an overall plan


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I think that if you have the confidence and willingness to learn, you CAN do this yourself. You've got some knowledgable back-up in your family, and that's important for getting you unstuck. 

However, it sounds to me like you're WAAAAAAY underestimating what this job will take, both in terms of time and materials. Some folks here have gone to the trouble of finding local prices for you on materials, and certainly going to be more like $3000 for materials. 

I can't imagine what the deal was with these guys who gave you quotes of $5000 for that job. That was to dry-in a 15x30 addition, with foundation and materials included? I think they either need to get real, or you need to hire them. I'm not sure which, but I'm leaning toward the first!

I don't think anyone here is telling you you can't do this project, but I think you might not be considering what this job will take, and people here are giving you a more realistic idea of what's involved. 

Are you considering HVAC? A room that size will need to be tied into one of the houses' heating and cooling systems. 

(On a side note, I'd really think a 30 foot long room would look better with a couple windows on each side. That could be a really nice addition to your home, so don't cheap out on $1000 worth of windows, and end up with an oversized hallway!)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Please understand, that what you are proposing to do, is in fact, an "addition" to your home. That is not a beginner DIY type of project for anyone with very little to no experience for such a thing. It is even a "test" for someone with advanced DIY skills. We are trying to save you a headache. If you have no clue where to start, then you will have no clue after that step, and the step after, and basically thru the whole process. 
Adding on a solid room addition to your home and improving it's value is not something that you can learn everything about and how to do, simply on a forum. You need some onsite professional and experienced help.

No project of an "addition magnitude" will stay in the perimeters of a firm-budget. There are always things that you don't expect, that come up or issues that you come across = more $.

Again, this is not a beginner DIY project. Get some help beyond this forum...for your own sanity....please !!! I want your room to be solid, safe, weather tight, and something that you will be happy and proud of, because of the quality.....and NOT because you did it cheaply....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Also:

Just so you know, if you were in my area, I'd offer (at no charge) to come over, inspect the home, the property, the plan. I'd help you lay it all out, help you with a materials list, pricing, help educate you in code requirements, building practice, etc. I'd walk you thru, stop by and check on things, stop by & help you if you had an issue, or a problem, or a dilema on the project.....Because, you need onsite help. 
We can't offer you that kind of necessary help, sight unseen (your project) from the internet. A project of this scope requires someone there to walk you thru certain phases of it. That is what we are trying to say...


----------



## theboomboomcars (Jan 17, 2008)

One tip that I could recommend is to spend a few weekends working on some Habitat for Humanity homes, they really like help. You'll get a feel for what the work you are looking at would be, and may even learn a few things you may have over looked in your initial mental planning.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Only you can decide whether to do it yourself or not. But I definitely agree that the quotes you have are great deals and defintely not high.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

No offense but if you are "adding value" to your home and doing this project cheap... Your not really adding value to your home as no one is going to pay extra for something thats crap. 

$900... I guarantee you there is NO possible way you can get a floor, 2 walls, and at least ply over the top (roof not even dried in) for that price unless your getting some deals not even available to contractors... Maybe you plan on stealing most of the materials?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

robertcdf said:


> No offense but if you are "adding value" to your home and doing this project cheap... Your not really adding value to your home as no one is going to pay extra for something thats crap.
> 
> $900... I guarantee you there is NO possible way you can get a floor, 2 walls, and at least ply over the top (roof not even dried in) for that price unless your getting some deals not even available to contractors... Maybe you plan on stealing most of the materials?


This is a stupid, useless post. Did you steal the computer to write it?
Ron


----------



## Jonhaaser (Mar 27, 2012)

"Just don't do it!"


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jonhaaser said:


> "Just don't do it!"


Did you happen to notice this thread is 4 years old?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hahaha.
Wounder if she even built it.................


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Did you happen to notice this thread is 4 years old?


1st post .... I guess we should feel lucky that it wasn't "what is the price per square foot of a 2 floor addition in the state of North Carolina?" :thumbup:


----------

